# Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei



## schwimmreifen (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin bald stolzer Besitzer einer JENZI Artini - und da diese Rute lustigerweise zusätzlich auch eine Winklepickerspitze besitzt, habe ich eine Frage zur Montage;

Mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion habe ich schon festgestellt, dass viele von euch Schlaufenmontagen wie beim Feedern o.ä. verwenden; ich habe aus einem Buch die auf dem Bild abgebildete Montage entdeckt. Nun meine Frage: hat jemand mit dieser Art der Montage Erfahrungen? 

Fischen tu ich mit dem Winklepicker wohl nur im "Nahbereich" an einem Altarm mit sehr langsamer Strömung.

Bin auf Antworten gespannt!

PH! schwimmreifen


----------



## schwimmreifen (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Kennt wirklich keiner diese Montage?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Doch. 
Geht schon, allerdings würde ich das Blei am Ende gegen einen vorgebleiten, geschlossenen (Maden-)Futterkorb tauschen.
#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

im prinzip ne brandungsmontage... aber kannst ja auch auf alles andere fischen...


----------



## schwimmreifen (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Jo, das mit dem Futterkorb unten dran hab ich mich auch schon gedacht. Wie schauts denn mit Verwicklungen aus? "schlimmer" als andere Feedermontagen (z.B. Schlaufenmontage)?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Das liegt oft mehr am Köder, als an der Montage.
Im Flug und auch beim Einholen rotieren manche mehr oder weniger und verwickeln sich deshalb.

Probier es aus und dann merkste schon was geht und was nicht. Jedenfalls kannste damit gut angeln.


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Es kommt auch immer auf die Schnurlängen an. 

Also leichte Gewichte können immer noch mit einem Castingboom (Abstandshalter) gefischt werden, wenn es dann über 40-50 g geht bietet sich die Schlaufenmontage an.


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Das war vor 15 Jahren meine übliche Montage für die Schwinge. Funktioniert sehr gut, und den Futterkorb würde ich dafür nicht nehmen. Habe immer mit Futterballen angefüttert und dann die auf den Platz geworfen. 

Wenn Du aber mit Futterkorb fischen willst, dann ist die so nichts. Das Futter liegt hinter dem Köder, das bei der von Dur gezeigten Montage das Vorfach kürzer ist als das Stück mit dem Blei, denn sonst würde es sich da leicht vertüddeln. 

Wenn der Haken hinter dem Korb/Blei sein soll, so das Du den auf den platz ziehen kannst wenn das Futter raus ist, dann verzichte auf die kleine Schlaufe zum Einschlaufen des Vorfachs, und binde die Schlaufe sehr sehr groß. Die schneidest Du dann am Knoten auf, und an das Ende der Schnur kommt dann das Vorfach. Du hast dann ca. vom Knoten 20 cm zum Futterkorb, und nochmal 40 cm aufgeschnittene Schlaufe. Da es ja die gleiche Stärke wie die Schnur zum Blei/Futterkorb ist, ist die Gefahr des Vertüddelns schon mal kleiner als bei einem dünnen Vorfach. Das beginnt dann ja auch weit unter dem Blei/Korb, und Du kannst damit spielen und ziehst es dabei nicht weg vom Futter sondern zum Futter hin.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Hi Schwimmreifen,

für dein Problem oder sagen wir Einsatzzweck schlage ich dir zwei unheimlich simple und zugleich effektive Montagen vor, die sich ohne Tüddel/Perücken fischen lassen, in der Strömung wie auch am Stillwasser.

Variante 1:
Eine Birnenbleimontage(Laufbleimontage) bei der man die Karabinerwirbel mit Perle nutzt, die sonst beim Wagglerfischen gerne genutzt werden, um schnell den Waggler wechseln zu können, sowas hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5x-Perlen-La...895518352?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2a1e368e90

Die Montage sieht fertig, wie im angehängten Bild aus und vertüddelt sich aus eigener Erfahrung, weniger als die gleiche Montage mit Antitangleröhrchen.


Variante 2:
Futterkorbmontage(Schlaufenmontage):
Der Klassiker, wie im angehängten Bild zu sehen, der Haken samt Köder wird mit in den Futterballen geknetet. => Wo nix herumbaumelt kann sich auch nix verheddern.
Auf dem Grund angekommen, löst sich das Päckchen auf, der Haken liegt frei beim Futter, eine Kurbelumdrehung und die Montage liegt gestreckt am Grund, Haken und Köder etwas vom Korb entfernt, die Schnur gestrafft => perfekt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Moin!
Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage. Ich habe jetzt shon oft gehört/gelesen, dass es effektiver wäre nur mit Blei zu fischen und nicht mit einem Futterkorb. Das bezieht sich ausschließlich aufs pickern.
Da sehe ich aber irgendwie keinen Sinn bei. Ich selber angeln mit der Picker immer mit kleinen leichten Futterkörben und fange eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
Wäre nett, wenn mir das mal einer erklären könnte.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Ich fische mit der Picker ausschließlich, beinahe ausschließlich, nur mit möglichst leichten Bleien und einer Fütterung aus der Hand. Die Montage wird sensibler und leichter zu händeln, als mit dem vergleichsweise massiven Futterkorb.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Ja das fein fischen reißt viel raus.
Mich hatte letztens auch wieder einer am Fluss belächelt, als er sah, dass ich mit 'nem Birnenblei von 10 Gramm angelte, mit der im letzten Beitrag von mir gezeigten Montage, während er 40 Gramm Futterkorb fischte, mit Antitangleboom.
Ich erklärte ihm, dass die 10 Gramm gerade genug sind, bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen, er schüttelte voller unverständnis den Kopf.
Nach ein paar Stunden sah er mich ganz anders und kam angeschlichen, wollte wissen, wie ich das mache, nachdem ich 5 Klodeckel, 2 Bachforellen, 1 Nase und etliche Rotaugen rausgeangelt hatte, während er sich mit Tüddel und verkloppten Anhieben herumschlug.
Ich sagte nicht viel, schlug ihm einen Platztausch vor und so machten wir es.
Nach 'ner Weile gab er auf, nachdem er an meinem Platz nicht besser fing und ich an seinem Platz erste Fische gedrillt hatte.
Dann ließ ich ihn mit meiner Montage fischen, während ich sein Bier wegsüffelte und siehe da, er fing eine 68er- Barbe und war happy.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Also wirklich schlauer macht mich das jetzt nicht. Warum macht ein Birnenblei im Vergleich zu einem leichten Futterkorb die Montage sensibler?
Verhedderungen habe ich wirklich so gut wie nie(Schlaufenmontage). Fein fischen bedeutet für mich eher eine nicht zu grobe Hauptschnur und ein angemessen dünnes Vorfach(bei mir meisten 0,14mm). Schonmal danke.
Beste Grüsse ROY


----------



## schwimmreifen (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Erst mal danke für die Anregungen und Beiträge!!



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Variante 1:
> Eine Birnenbleimontage(Laufbleimontage) bei der man die Karabinerwirbel mit Perle nutzt, die sonst beim Wagglerfischen gerne genutzt werden, um schnell den Waggler wechseln zu können, sowas hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/5x-Perlen-Laufwirbel-POSEN-SCHWIMMER-WAGGLER-Angelzubehor-/180895518352?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2a1e368e90
> 
> Die Montage sieht fertig, wie im angehängten Bild aus und vertüddelt sich aus eigener Erfahrung, weniger als die gleiche Montage mit Antitangleröhrchen.



Das ist im Endeffekt ja eine stinknormale Laufbleimontage, oder? So fisch ich z.B. auf Aal oder wenn ich n KöFi auf Grund lege. War mir nicht klar, dass man so auch mit der Winklepicker angeln kann...

Ich hab vor (so bald die Rute endlich da ist...!) mit nem 20g Birnenblei zu angeln und die von mir beschriebene Montage mal testen; mit 1-2 Maden an nem kleinen Haken (12er oder so), füttern werd ich dann von Hand, weil ich muss ja nicht weit raus. 

Irgendwas wird dann schon beißen ;-)

In die Schlaufe könnt ich ja auch nen kleinen Karabiner einhängen, oder? Zum schnelleren Vorfachwechsel.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Anregungen und Beiträge!!
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist im Endeffekt ja eine stinknormale Laufbleimontage, oder? So fisch ich z.B. auf Aal...


Ja ist es, so einfach kann angeln sein.



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> ...In die Schlaufe könnt ich ja auch nen kleinen Karabiner einhängen, oder? Zum schnelleren Vorfachwechsel.



Klar, ist doch auf meinem Bild auch so und trägt schließlich dazu bei, dass das Vorfach ein Stück wegsteht, sich nicht vertüddelt und das Blei nicht aufs Vorfach rutschen kann.


----------



## schwimmreifen (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

Mal was anderes:

Kann ich die von mir beschriebene Montage auch mit der Schwingspitze fischen? Oder wäre damit die Durchlaufmontage besser?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Kann ich die von mir beschriebene Montage auch mit der Schwingspitze fischen? Oder wäre damit die Durchlaufmontage besser?



Funktioniert bei beiden Montagen, wobei die Durchlaufmontage bei sehr zaghaften Bissen, die bessere ist.
Bei der Schlaufenmontage ist der Weg kürzer, den der Fisch widerstandsfrei nehmen kann, bis er ins Blei läuft, so dass man die Rute kaum ablegen kann und wie ein Schießhund die Spitze beobachten muss.
Dafür haken sich bei der Schlaufenmontage die Fische, selbst bei geringen Grammzahlen(z.B. 10- 15 Gramm), manchmal schon selbst, bei höheren Gewichten im Fließwasser häufig.


----------



## schwimmreifen (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

@sensitivfischer:

Mit "Schlaufenmontage" meinst du das was ich beschrieben habe, oder? Nicht so eine Feeder-Schlaufen-Montage. Wenn sich die Fische selber haken ist das doch praktisch, oder? Mich stört das meistens nicht ;-)


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Kann ich die von mir beschriebene Montage auch mit der Schwingspitze fischen? Oder wäre damit die Durchlaufmontage besser?




Sagte ich doch, habe ich schon vor 15 Jahren so gefischt mit der Schwinge. 8-10g Birnenblei und dann geht es los.

Durchlaufmontagen machen es auch unnötig aufwendig/"teuer". Im Stillwasser würde ich darauf verzichten wenn Du von Hand fütterst. Mit der Seitenarmmontage siehst Du die Bisse gut und der Fisch spürt das Blei kaum, und das ist ja das wichtigste. Er soll es am besten gar nicht bemerken, dann stimmt die Montage.

Die Montage links ist gut wenn Du mit Futterkorb fischen willst (eine beliebte Stillwassermontage, auch für Feeder) und die rechts geht wenn Du von Hand fütterst und damit den Haken nicht unter dem Blei brauchst. Rot ist das Vorfach in den Zeichnungen.


----------



## schwimmreifen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Winklepicker-Montage mit Birnenblei*

So, hier kommt das Ergebnis nach 2 Tagen Angeln mit meiner Artini!

Gestern hab ich ein Testangeln gemacht, und alle möglichen Varianten und Montagen ausprobiert. Angefüttert mit Futterballen aus der Hand. Köder: 2 Maden. Gewicht: 20g Birnenblei. Gewässer: Altwasser der Donau, viele Seerosen, Schilf,... Ergebnis:

Die von mir beschriebene Montage hat sich extrem verzwurbelt, somit kein Erfolg. Werd ich nicht mehr fischen! Dann Wechsel auf Durchlaufmontage mit Birnenblei (ohne Anti-Tangle): Erste Zupfer waren zu erkennen, hat sich aber auch saumäßig verheddert. Fazit: Kommt nicht mehr an die Angel! Dann Wechsel auf die Montage, mit der ich bisher immer (erfolgreich) gefeedert habe: Durchlaufmontage mit kleinem grünem Anti-Tangle und 20g Birnenblei. Ergebnis: sofort 1 Rotauge gefangen! Bissanzeige mit der Schwingspitze hat mir sehr gefallen! Es blieb aber bei einem Rotauge.

Heute wollt ichs dann wissen:

Geangelt hab ich mit der mittleren Pickerspitze (also keine Schwingspitze). Montage: Durchlaufmontage mit laangem Anti-Tangle (schwarz), als Gewicht ein 20g Futterkorb, gleiches Brassenfutter wie gestern. Köder wieder 2 Maden. Ergebnis: 1 größere Brasse, 1 kleine Brasse und noch ein kleines Rotauge. Zielfisch gefangen, jippie ;-) Und das fast ohne Zwurbel! Also fisch ich einfach weiter so wie bisher!

Hab dann noch meinen neuen Drennan Method Feeder ausprobiert, waren noch ein paar Zupfer, aber nix verwertbares.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Artini, super Rute, kann ich nur empfehlen!

Danke für eure Tipps, Anregungen etc. Bin auf weitere Kommentare gespannt ;-)

PH! schwimmreifen


----------

